# I need more space!



## lugnut (Jul 10, 2007)

I could really use a little more space but it's all I got.  12'X24' I have to have all the big stuff on wheels so I can move it to the center for use.  I move  the wood working machines out under the carport in front of the shop to use them for bigger jobs.  My neighbor thinks I run a tool store in there.  
Mel


----------



## wareagle (Jul 10, 2007)

This evening I went by a friend's place to measure a bracket he needs to have remade.  What struck me about this visit is that I paid more attention to the building than I had in the past.  I've been there a couple of times in the past, but always focused on ____ instead of the building.

His shop is actually a wood frame detached garage that was built in the 40's.  I think the only thing holding it together is termite poo. The roof holds water back about as well as a waterfall (it happened to rain while I was there) which dictated the need for numerous buckets.  His bench is wood, and looks like it might hold up 200 pounds if it was loaded properly.  The floor has so many cracks in it that you have to watch your step to kep from tripping.  Lighting is poor at best.  Electrically it would have to be remodeled to serve as an execution chamber.  His tooling looks like garage sale rejects, and is sparse.  Overall it is in bad shape.

My buddy, however, is happy with what he has to work with, and would like a better shop, but is thankful for what he has now.  As he put it, it is much better than his last place, which was a metal shed under a tree with a few hand tools.  He admires my shop and salivates at having a simular place, but he still has pride in his.

In comparison, my shop is a castle.  I grumble about not having enough space, headroom, equipment, etc.  You know, never satisfied with where things stand.  But after the trip this evening, I went out in my shop and after being at the above place, it really isn't that small, and certainly is well equiped.  

It is all in perspective.  Be thankful for what you have, and though it might not be just what you want, you still have a place to enjoy your hobby.  Many others have less or none at all.

lugnut, watch out for the neighbors!  The'll have you working on more of their stuff that you will yours  :shock:


----------



## olcowhand (Jul 11, 2007)

Lugnut, your shop is about the size of mine....it's 13x21. Mine always stays a mess though.  Yours is VERY neat.  You sure do have a lot of nice stuff in there.  Is that a trash compactor next to the drum sander?


----------



## lugnut (Jul 11, 2007)

olcowhand, yep thats a trash compactor,  makes a good solid stand for the 1" belt sander and very handy to put swarf and such in.  It must be 20 years old now.  We used in the house until it got dinged up and the wife said it had to go.  Just couldn't throw it away.  The shop is not all that neat, there is just not any room for a mess :wink: 
Mel


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you have a neet and equipped shop.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 11, 2007)

That class shop is what I will have some day. I have to pull a good 100 amp service into my shop before I get much more tools.

I would like to have a small plasma and tig machine at home some day, maybe a small cnc or two.


----------



## lane (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking at your shop . No its not to small You like most of us just have too much stuff. When I built mine 20 years ago  Had i ten K south Bend lathe and a rockwell mill. Now two lathes two large mills two grinders vertical band saw and horizontal cut off band saw plus every thing else. As time goes on the amount of space we have fills up..


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 19, 2007)

Lugnut I got to get around to putting up pegboard in my shop.  I have a ton of stuff that needs to get put up.  I still have the interior walls to get convering on yet then after that I can get those boards up.  I also see you have a ceiling fan.  The kids gave me on for christmas last year and it sure helps.  Between that, the dehumidifer and insulating I don't have to worry about the surface rust anymore.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob, just a note on the peg board,  get the heavy stuff with 1/4" holes.  The light pegboard with the 1/8 holes won't hold the weight.  I love that fan, $2 bucks at a yard sale and it keeps me cool on the few hot days we have here on the coast.  A little air circulation helps with fighting off the moister and rust problems.  I  looked at your shop and it looks great.
Mel


----------

